
Show HN: SendNoodz.io – Send MMS of Noodles When Asked for Nudes - badideaprojects
https://sendnoodz.io/?ref=hn
======
badideaprojects
Hi HN,

Built this to have a go at interacting with Stripe and Twilio. Didn't realise
what a pain recording an iPhone screencap would be.

Resubmitting because the first submission (completely understandably)
triggered spam rules and was silently dropped.

Open to any suggestions.

